# Check out this monster!!!



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Opened up the web tonight and this immediately caught my eye. http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/excursions/post/rare-albino-wels-catfish-believed-to-be-world-record/


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

That is an absolute monster of a fish!

Mr. A


----------



## brettsky225 (Aug 10, 2012)

That thing is huge! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

What a beast!!


----------

